# Our new boys have arrived



## Sharnor (Jul 24, 2006)

Our bedlington bitch called Misty gave birth to two healthy boys yesterday. I had mated her over 5 days and she obviously had taken on the very last day. She had kept us up all night the night before and then I took her to the vet at 8.00am yesterday. He checked her over and gave her a calcium injection. By the time we got home she was paning and the first little guy was born at 12.00 noon. After all that she only had 2 boys, but they are both well as is Mum. Last night I crashed! She is such a good mum that I will go back to my own bed again tonight. Once I have my act together I will post photographs.

Sharon


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Awwwww*

Yes please to the pics!

Jenny sends her love.

Russell


----------



## litcher (Jul 24, 2006)

At last! Congratulations!   

Viv


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

Congrats Sharon, tell Misty she's a clever girl and give those puppies an extra snuggle from us.

Andy & Chris


----------



## Kelcat (Apr 20, 2008)

Congratulations  

now - pic, pics, pics!


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

More puppies woohoo need pics now. Did I mention pics now did I did I????

Anyhoo congrats to mummy and babies.

Did I mention pics?


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Brilliant many congrats, I love bedlingtons and always intended to have one at some point...........they look like little lambs.

Can't wait to see pics.


----------



## catzontour (Mar 28, 2007)

Congratulations to you and the Bedlingtons.

Sue n Rob


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Fantastic Shazza aw go on lemme see please?


----------



## Sharnor (Jul 24, 2006)

I am sorry it has taken so long to post these photographs but we have had computer trouble. Fingers crossed our problems have now been solved.


----------



## Sharnor (Jul 24, 2006)

These were taken earlier today.


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Lovely    

Great to see how they have grown.

Silly question coming up ............. :roll: I didn't know Bedlingtons came in black - do they?

Sue


----------



## Sharnor (Jul 24, 2006)

Hi Sue

It depends whether the Bedlington is a Blue, Blue and Tan, Sandy or a Liver. Blues are born black with a few white patches. Blue and tans could look like tri-colours at birth. Sandy's are a light brown and Livers are a reddy brown. As they get older their coats will lighten. Especially their heads and their legs. A Bedlington will also change colour through its life. The girls will get really dark coats on their bodies as they come up to a season. Once the season has passed they turn almost white for a couple of months until the hormones kick in again. Boys come in and out of coat but do not have such drastic coat changes as the girls do.

They are quite different to most dogs!

Sharon


----------



## relay (May 9, 2005)

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww  worth the wait for the pics! 

-H


----------



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi Sharon

Nice  

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## patnles (Oct 26, 2006)

Aaawww! What cute little bundles.
Congratulations.
Lesley


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Awwww am wanting one now they so cutesie!


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Another aww


----------



## Kelcat (Apr 20, 2008)

big aaahhh from Kel & Cat


----------



## catzontour (Mar 28, 2007)

Only just seen the pics as I can't log on very often at the moment - they are soooooo cute.

Sue


----------

